# Industry News: Major Nikon announcements are happening tonight



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2020)

> According to Nikon Rumors, Nikon has major announcements lined up for tonight.
> Nikon will officially announce two lenses for the Z mount, a 24mm f/1.8 and a 24-200mm f/??-6.3.
> Along with the new Z mount lenses, Nikon will finally announce their flagship D6 DSLR that they teased last year.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2020)

Canon and Nikon head to head. Interesting comparison.

Jack


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 11, 2020)

One stop improved high ISO. I guess physics is not dead ended yet.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 11, 2020)

2020 is shaping up to be an exciting year for photographers. We just need some good Sony stuff to be announced now.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 11, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> 2020 is shaping up to be exciting year for photographers. We just need some good Sony stuff to be announced now.



Maybe they’ll come with their own pro body and get CFE on the go.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 11, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> One stop improved high ISO. I guess physics is not dead ended yet.



Hard to believe. Maybe in jpeg only, thanks for better processing.


----------



## Joules (Feb 11, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> One stop improved high ISO. I guess physics is not dead ended yet.


I don't think Canon and Nikon made a deal with the devil to defeat physics. For example, Canon's claim about the 1 stop improvement in the 1DX III vs the 1DX II seems to come down mostly to clever processesing and will likely be less significant if RAW files are edited on a PC:

"• New 20.1MP, Canon CMOS sensor
As mentioned above, new sensor architecture *attacks* high-ISO noise *at the pixel level*, meaning less noise before brightness signals ever reach the primary processor.
• New DIGIC X processor
Faster processing, handling even more *noise-reduction calculations and algorithms *for every still image *processed in-camera*…this applies to video, as well. The advanced noise reduction processing at the sensor is especially effective at the default ISO range, which again extends to ISO 102,400."

Quote from the white paper page 42.

Dynamic range at higher ISOs can still be enhanced though, I'm curious what we'll see there from both Canon and Nikon.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 11, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> We just need some good Sony stuff to be announced now.



One of these days Sony might actually get to do that...   (Don't start with me, people. These are the jokes. laugh or go home.)


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 11, 2020)

Nothing at all to make me regret dropping Nikon for Canon late last year...


----------



## Jim Corbett (Feb 11, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> 2020 is shaping up to be an exciting year for photographers. We just need some good Sony stuff to be announced now.


The rumors are the PS5 will support PS4 games...


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 11, 2020)

Jim Corbett said:


> The rumors are the PS5 will support PS4 games...


Only good news Sony will probably get this year if Canon really does show up and steal their lunch money


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 11, 2020)

Lets just hope the new Canons are as good as we hope. 

Are the Canon announcements still predicted to be on Thursday?


----------



## joestopper (Feb 11, 2020)

Interesting, Nikon wants to announce in front of Canon: Does it really matter who is announcing first? More important:
- who has thebetter product(s) to announce
- when will these product(s) be available


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 11, 2020)

kraats said:


> I couldn't care less. Can we remove this Nikon spam message from this canon rumors site? It is not on topic.


Its good to hear about what the industry is doing. Being here I obviously have my favourite but I personally enjoy all things photography regardless of brand. I’m currently extremely happy being a Sony and Canon user and was also a happy Nikon user too (through work) 10 years ago.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 11, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Interesting, Nikon wants to announce in front of Canon: Does it really matter who is announcing first? More important:
> - who has thebetter product(s) to announce
> - when will these product(s) be available


But these items have been know for awhile and Canon already announced the D6 competitor anyways.
More excited to see what Canon tells us about R5 this week. No leaks via Nokishita tell me it won’t be a full announcement like the RF 24-105 and new Rebel will be.


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 11, 2020)

Isn't Nikon really slow in the mirrorless market?! It seems to me.... slow releases etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2020)

arbitrage said:


> No leaks via Nokishita tell me it won’t be a full announcement like the RF 24-105 and new Rebel will be.



"No leaks via Nokishita" may also tell you the whole R5 affair might not be real. 

It was fishy when when it started. People got dragged into fantastical discussions that got the excitement whipped up - all over a spec sheet that might wind up settling down to that of a run-of-the-mill A7R3/4 competitor. It's slightly more fishy now that expected pre-announcement leak rags are showing nothing. 

Super happy to be wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2020)

Arbitrage, I suspect you are quite close to my needs and thinking regarding Sony/Canon, based on your previous opinions. If the R5 rumor is >85 percent true, I'd sell a couple Sony bodies, and more importantly, have to swap big whites. Would be happy to do it. But I haven't been pricing things on FredMirando.com just yet, as this just doesn't sound like the Canon I've known for decades.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 11, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> "No leaks via Nokishita" may also tell you the whole R5 affair might not be real.
> 
> It was fishy when when it started. People got dragged into fantastical discussions that got the excitement whipped up - all over a spec sheet that might wind up settling down to that of a run-of-the-mill A7R3/4 competitor. It's slightly more fishy now that expected pre-announcement leak rags are showing nothing.
> 
> Super happy to be wrong.


Please no!

Although a run-of-the-mill A7R3/4 competitor would be completely fine by me as they are super good cameras.


----------



## vjlex (Feb 11, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> "No leaks via Nokishita" may also tell you the whole R5 affair might not be real.
> ...
> Super happy to be wrong.





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I have now seen the EOS R6 and IBIS in action. It's glorious.





jam05 said:


> Question is, have you seen the R5?





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Yes



There are no guarantees yet, but if he claims to have seen them both, then I think there's a good chance Canon has just learned how to play things close to their chest when they want. They did the same with the R.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 11, 2020)

Next time, please don't use the word "hybrid" on this forum. Call it normally like Canon does, liveview w/ DPAF, but w/ PDAF. 

We're elites!!!!


----------



## joestopper (Feb 11, 2020)

arbitrage said:


> But these items have been know for awhile and Canon already announced the D6 competitor anyways.
> More excited to see what Canon tells us about R5 this week. No leaks via Nokishita tell me it won’t be a full announcement like the RF 24-105 and new Rebel will be.



Yes, agree. Too little details from R5. Appears to become a development announcement maybe with some teaser photo from a mockup.

But what I am even more worried: Where are these one-of-kind RF lenses like RF 14-28 f/2 or RF 24 f/1.2 ?
Does not appear that any of these will be announced either. Looks like those and other high-end lenses will be launched not before fall ...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 11, 2020)

Less noise at the pixel level before CPU means less physical pixel noise before processing.
Noise reduction by CPU is just the second step, most likely applied to jpegs/video. Raw files will hopefully benefit from the first step before CPU.



Joules said:


> I don't think Canon and Nikon made a deal with the devil to defeat physics. For example, Canon's claim about the 1 stop improvement in the 1DX III vs the 1DX II seems to come down mostly to clever processesing and will likely be less significant if RAW files are edited on a PC:
> 
> "• New 20.1MP, Canon CMOS sensor
> As mentioned above, new sensor architecture *attacks* high-ISO noise *at the pixel level*, meaning less noise before brightness signals ever reach the primary processor.
> ...


----------



## jeanluc (Feb 11, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> Its good to hear about what the industry is doing. Being here I obviously have my favourite but I personally enjoy all things photography regardless of brand. I’m currently extremely happy being a Sony and Canon user and was also a happy Nikon user too (through work) 10 years ago.


Exactly. I think a lot of people here are interested in news from across the photographic landscape. 

But we are MOST interested in the release date, price and DR of the R5 lol...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 11, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Yes, agree. Too little details from R5. Appears to become a development announcement maybe with some teaser photo from a mockup.



So the promised exciting year for Canon shooters will be just that literally? Experience excitement without the desired gear released?


----------



## mppix (Feb 11, 2020)

Meanwhile, the Samsung S20 shoots 108MP pictures and 8K movies.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2020)

Can't you just sense the pent up ... whatever it is that we collectively are exhibiting! It reminds me of when I was awaiting the final details of the 7D2 to almost certainly purchase it - but I didn't, and am not sorry (not knocking that camera, though).

Jack


----------



## joestopper (Feb 11, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Isn't Nikon really slow in the mirrorless market?! It seems to me.... slow releases etc.



Are they slow in announcing?
I think their lenses are slow: No fast F/1.2 primes (except for Noct F/0.95) or F/2 zooms in the Z system. While good optical quality, their lenses are uninspiring and don't seem to have an advantage over their DSLR lenses.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 11, 2020)

Joules said:


> I don't think Canon and Nikon made a deal with the devil to defeat physics. For example, Canon's claim about the 1 stop improvement in the 1DX III vs the 1DX II seems to come down mostly to clever processesing and will likely be less significant if RAW files are edited on a PC:
> 
> "• New 20.1MP, Canon CMOS sensor
> As mentioned above, new sensor architecture *attacks* high-ISO noise *at the pixel level*, meaning less noise before brightness signals ever reach the primary processor.
> ...



Yeah, huge question mark: Did Canon catch up on sensor technology technology? While they might have large improvement, I doubt they can catch up without BSI.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Can't you just sense the pent up ... whatever it is that we collectively are exhibiting! It reminds me of when I was awaiting the final details of the 7D2 to almost certainly purchase it - but I didn't, and am not sorry (not knocking that camera, though).
> 
> Jack


I joined CR to find out when the 7DII would be released and waited expectantly for 2 years. You missed out as it was a great camera for its time and still not bad today. I recall you bought a used 1DIV instead.


----------



## canonnews (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Yeah, huge question mark: Did Canon catch up on sensor technology technology? While they might have large improvement, I doubt they can catch up without BSI.


BSI doesnt offer much improvement to DSLR's, especially when they are equipped with sensors with large photosites.


----------



## mikekeck (Feb 12, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> Nothing at all to make me regret dropping Nikon for Canon late last year...




You may have already written this on this forum, but I am curious: What do you like about Canon more than Nikon? I have never used Nikon DSLRs, but I know that some people consider the D850 to be the greatest DSLR ever made. I am curious to hear from someone who has recent experience with both systems.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

D6 is launched. Translation is horrible here, so I'd wait for the English somewhere else:



デジタル一眼レフカメラ「ニコン D6」を発売 | ニュース | Nikon 企業情報



- A


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> D6 is launched. Translation is horrible here, so I'd wait for the English somewhere else:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go.

As usual, there is just no space between Canon and Nikon when it comes to their flagships.


----------



## frankchn (Feb 12, 2020)

Key specifications for the Nikon D6

* 20.8 megapixel full frame sensor
* ISO 100-102400, expandable to 3.2 million
* 14 fps with full AE/AF, 10.5 FPS with silent shutter in live view 
* 105-point AF system, -4.5 EV minimum for center point
* Dual CFexpress
* 4Kp30 video
* Built-in Ethernet, Wifi, GPS
* MSRP $6,499, release in April 2020

At least one the spec sheet, it looks like Canon put out a stronger camera, with higher fps (especially in Live View) and much better video capabilities for the same price.


----------



## davidespinosa (Feb 12, 2020)

@Canon Rumors Guy 

The new Nikon lens is 20mm (the 24mm was already released).
But apparently nobody cares about the lens !


----------



## felipeolveram (Feb 12, 2020)

frankchn said:


> Key specifications for the Nikon D6
> 
> * 20.8 megapixel full frame sensor
> * ISO 100-102400, expandable to 3.2 million
> ...



seems like nikon flopped hard. Announced before hand and still doesn't have matching or better than canon?


----------



## Woody (Feb 12, 2020)

Nikon has awesome sensors in their cameras... Too bad their marketing and slow reaction to market forces are hurting them...


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> D6 is launched.



If cameras were sold on looks then the D6 is a winner. Looks like a total beast!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Feb 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Here you go.
> 
> As usual, there is just no space between Canon and Nikon when it comes to their flagships.



Oooooh yeaaaaah nah not this time, There's a gulf based on the spec sheets - and it's pretty clear Canon let the engineers off the chain and Nikon didnt.




privatebydesign said:


>



He's got a Mk III in his hands...?


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 12, 2020)

Certainly a very good camera, even though not ahead of competition spec-wise.
But where are the F2 and F3 times gone, when Nikon was THE professional's camera?
I'd hate to see Nikon become number 3 after soni.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> If cameras were sold on looks then the D6 is a winner. Looks like a total beast!


Many, if not most, are sold by looks judging by those on display at my local store. And maybe even camera phones too.


----------



## Roo (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd love to know when this was made - Jack Thomas was shooting at the Vic Open golf tournament last weekend with Canon 1Dx MkIIs


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

That 20 FPS mechanical shutter in the 1DX III is either just there to show off (D6 only does 14 FPS, A9 II only 10) or to give people a reason to try out mirrorless.

But how slow is their mirrorless mode... 10.5 FPS. That's weird to me, why not put your best mirrorless tech into your flagship DSLR so people can at least try out if it does something for them without using a mirrorless right away. The thing costs a lot anyway.

Anyway, the specs look like they pulled a Canon. But they also went with the same new type of AF sensor that uses image sensors instead of simple line pairs. I wonder who had they idea originally, and who's execution is better. My bets are on Canon, AF using pixels has been their thing all the way back since the introduction of DPAF.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 12, 2020)

Nikon is *******.


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Less noise at the pixel level before CPU means less physical pixel noise before processing.


What I find odd is the wording though. They write they _attack_ the noise. That sounds like active suppression / reduction. Why not write that they have greater efficiency than ever, or the most precise electronics they ever had, if they actually got better signal to noise ratio without noise reduction? 

I'm hopeful that you're right. With shipping so close now, I hope we'll see some numbers and RAW images pop up on the usual sites soon.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 12, 2020)

So Canon were not talking out their butt about 20MP being preferred for sports shooters, or they are conspiring with Nikon to keep the only two pro bodies at 20MP.


----------



## bbb34 (Feb 12, 2020)

Comment on NikonRumors:


> Kensington lock makes it a dream. Four f...g years of engineering efforts... I guess D7 in 2024 will have a cigarette lighter plug.


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> That 20 FPS mechanical shutter in the 1DX III is either just there to show off (D6 only does 14 FPS, A9 II only 10) or to give people a reason to try out mirrorless.
> 
> But how slow is their mirrorless mode... 10.5 FPS. That's weird to me, why not put your best mirrorless tech into your flagship DSLR so people can at least try out if it does something for them without using a mirrorless right away. The thing costs a lot anyway.
> 
> Anyway, the specs look like they pulled a Canon. But they also went with the same new type of AF sensor that uses image sensors instead of simple line pairs. I wonder who had they idea originally, and who's execution is better. My bets are on Canon, AF using pixels has been their thing all the way back since the introduction of DPAF.



I thought the 1DXIII was 16fps mechanical and 20FPS in live view?

either way it kills the Nikon but still.


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

dlee13 said:


> I thought the 1DXIII was 16fps mechanical and 20FPS in live view?
> 
> either way it kills the Nikon but still.


The 20 FPS are only available in LiveView, yes. But it can be used with the mechanical shutter OR electronic shutter, if you want silent operation.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> What I find odd is the wording though. They write they _attack_ the noise. That sounds like active suppression / reduction. Why not write that they have greater efficiency than ever, or the most precise electronics they ever had, if they actually got better signal to noise ratio without noise reduction?
> 
> I'm hopeful that you're right. With shipping so close now, I hope we'll see some numbers and RAW images pop up on the usual sites soon.



They write "even more noise-reduction calculations" at the CPU level, that implies the initial noise reduction in sensor.
Yep I'd also be very interested to see the reviews on DR of 1DXIII.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> The 20 FPS are only available in LiveView, yes. But it can be used with the mechanical shutter OR electronic shutter, if you want silent operation.



It's definitely not data transfer/processing reason that prevented Nikon to do more than 10fps in silent. It's either a bizarre technical flaw in their design, or, I suspect, slow autofocus in this mode. They don't have DPAF, that's maybe why. Although Sony managed it without DPAF...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


>


I feel like crying for Nikon. We need strong Nikon competition.

Jack


----------



## tron (Feb 12, 2020)

Although a Canon fan and Nikon D6 seems below 1DxIII did I notice something amazing?

Eye Focusing though the viewfinder? If so it beats Canon's AF which needs Live View for that!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2020)

Roo said:


> I'd love to know when this was made - Jack Thomas was shooting at the Vic Open golf tournament last weekend with Canon 1Dx MkIIs


"This is it. This is the Holy Grail". OK? 

Jack


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Feb 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I feel like crying for Nikon. We need strong Nikon competition.
> 
> Jack


Here's a thought ..

Isn't the Nikon D5 already a great camera? Meaning if one were given to any one of us, wouldn't we be happy? I shoot Canon, but I wouldn't complain if someone gave me a D5.

So from one point of view, wouldn't it have been fine if Nikon didn't even upgrade the D5 at all?

That in light of that Nikon will be boosting the mirrorless bodies as time goes on.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Here's a thought ..
> 
> Isn't the Nikon D5 already a great camera? Meaning if one were given to any one of us, wouldn't we be happy? I shoot Canon, but I wouldn't complain if someone gave me a D5.
> 
> ...


Fair enough but with social media these days there sure can be pressure brought to bear on companies. I guess it depends on how long since the D5.

Jack


----------



## frankchn (Feb 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> It's definitely not data transfer/processing reason that prevented Nikon to do more than 10fps in silent. It's either a bizarre technical flaw in their design, or, I suspect, slow autofocus in this mode. They don't have DPAF, that's maybe why. Although Sony managed it without DPAF...



Thats the thing, they don’t have continuous autofocus even at 10.5 fps. It must be some bizarre limitation in this case.


----------

